# screen dims on low battery?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

okay so im slightly annoyed that my charge seems to really dim the lcd anywhere below 15% left on the battery. is this a built in feature or can it be disabled? the lcd is almost unreadable like this. btw i do not have auto brightness on.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

confirmed this must be a built in feature as the lcd is back to normal now that im charged up to 20%. i hope we can disable this somehow as id like my phone to totally die out for calibration but be able to use it until it reaches 0% and shuts off.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

What happens when you try to turn up your brightness manually? Hold your finger on the status bar and sweep to the right.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> What happens when you try to turn up your brightness manually? Hold your finger on the status bar and sweep to the right.


it will brighten the lcd but when it goes to sleep it reverts back to a really dim screen. this must be a power saver mode built into the chip on the phone. im not to thrilled about this.

anything under 15% must kick on this power saver mode and theres no way to disable it.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

It's a feature, and it can't be disabled AFAIK


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

kvswim said:


> It's a feature, and it can't be disabled AFAIK


yeah i figured, even though i think it stinks.


----------



## CGW (Feb 22, 2013)

I know I'm late, but if you're still having the same problem the app 'KeepScreen' by AxDroid LLC might help.


----------

